# Colorado Rocky Mountain Bicycle Tour



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

The CRMBT starts this Sunday August 3. I'm fired up and started packing last night.

Need to change my cassette tonight and take a ride tomorrow to make sure everything is adjusted. 

Finish packing and it's off to Colorado on Friday!

If you aren't familiar, check out crmbt.com


----------

